# Balkendiagramme mit HTML darstellen



## tueddl (15. April 2004)

Hi 

ich hab ma eine Frage undwar möchte ich aus einer
Tabelle die ausgewählten Zahlen in  einem Diagramm 
darstellen...in welcher unten die zahlen bis 100% 
und oben drüber ZWEI balken (waagewrecht)
die sich entsprechend den Zahlen verändern sollen.
Der Knackpunkt (für mich )  :-( beider Sache ist...das
der untere Balken 100% anzeigen soll und innerhalb diesen
soll die entsprechende Prozentzahl farblich anders dargesetllt werden,,

Wäre schön wenn mir da jemend helfen könnte

viele grüße
 tueddl


----------



## Kachelator (15. April 2004)

Da bist du hier im falschen Forum - sorry.


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (15. April 2004)

Hoffe mal dass der Thread hier besser aufgehoben ist - könnte auch zu JavaScript oder PHP gehören, kann man leider aus der Fragestellung nicht klar erschließen.


----------

